# Fiorlli Tandem Value?



## Wayne Adam (Jun 3, 2016)

Can anyone tell me if the Italian Fiorelli Tandem bikes hold any value, and if so what might that range be?
I guy contacted me with one for sale with no price in mind. I believe it is a mid '60s.
Thanks, Wayne


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 3, 2016)

no question it will have a collectors value, but condition is always everything and tough to gauge without photos.  
Another place to try is this forum page, which is specifically about valuations
http://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage-bicycles-what-s-worth-appraisals-inquiries/


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 4, 2016)

can add some datapoints and discussion to this.
Based on ebay prices, VG to EX condition user tandems sell for $500-800, and saw a neat old Gitane tandem go for $250.
Used tandems are always a relative bargain - they're very expensive new, but always resell at a fraction of their purchase price.
They tend to get low use and remain in near perfect condition as long as they're not weathered.
My buddy paid $1200 for an immaculate Santana, and this new would be most of a $5000 bicycle.





From a strictly collector's standpoint, There is a Pogliaghi on ebay asking $3000 obo.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=111960133369
Short of Rene Herse, the Pogliaghi is a holy grail collector's tandem.

I think the Fiorelli is going to be a moderate user/ moderate collector bike.  I believe with VG to EX condition paint and mechanics it would be $400-600. Valuations are always tenuous.
Very simply, make him a fair offer and keep your reserve in reserve.

Here's the late Sheldon's analysis
*Fiorelli*
Not a terribly great frame but there is one thing going for these - Fausto Coppi rode some Fiorelli bikes. Look in the World of Daniel Rebour and take note of the Coppi bike with the fancy round fork crown. [similar to the "dimpled" fork used onRaleigh three-speeds.]
Fiorelli built the Coppi frames, although who knows who really built Coppi's actual bike. Aside from the funky factor, these frames are not terribly sought after. Figure price to be based mostly on parts value. In the early to mid 80's Fiorelli bikes in the U.S had nifty cut-outs, fun bright paint, and descent workmanship. For these bikes in full N.R. figure perhaps $600.
[Fiorelli was an important builder of tandems in the '60s.]

It looks like tandem was their forte.

But if it looks like this bike, I wouldn't go more than $250 and would try to get it for less: 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/threefamilyalbum/sets/72157629193586033/


----------

